
Australia versus Philip Morris. How we took on big tobacco and won - walterbell
http://www.smh.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/australia-versus-philip-morris-how-we-took-on-big-tobacco-and-won-20160517-gowwva.html
======
tokensimian
Linkbait title on the newspapers' part. This is the summary and the extent of
the "how":

'The 186-page judgement, unsealed on Tuesday, shows the tribunal rejected the
claim at the first hurdle, finding Philip Morris had moved its Australian and
Asian headquarters to Hong Kong for the express purpose of making the claim.'

